# Too Calcutta or not?



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Going to PNG in September chasing black bass again. Was looking at purchasing a Calcutta 400 to take with me as the max drag pressure was pretty decent and they can take a fair bit of knocking around. Would anybody recommend a different baitcaster for the trip? Al


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

As far as maximum drag pressures go, it's hard to beat the Abu Garcia Revo range, most of which will pull 10kg. The Daiwa Zillion Type R is also up there but the high retrieve speed may be a hindrance on those beasts when cranking power is called for.


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

From what I have read about those Papuan black bass but need anchor rope.


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

scater said:


> As far as maximum drag pressures go, it's hard to beat the Abu Garcia Revo range, most of which will pull 10kg. The Daiwa Zillion Type R is also up there but the high retrieve speed may be a hindrance on those beasts when cranking power is called for.


Is the Revo that big baitcaster that has one handle? It looks massive, big line capacity or have i mixed it up with somthing else?


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Mix up I think, the revos are low-profile. You might be thinking of the Shimano Tranx - that thing's a beast.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks folks - all god suggestions. Will annoy the folks at my local tackle shop this weekend for comparisons. Al


----------



## theGT58 (Nov 1, 2011)

+1 the abu revo range being worth a look. Some good options and pretty serious drag. Can confirm they take decent abuse, my revo sx has been salt water blasted and chased cod and still going strong a year in. It comes on nearly every yak trip. Time will tell!

I think the beast abu revo you may have seen is the revo 'toro' line. They are indeed a bit bigger and fairly chunky compared to a 'normal' baitcaster. Made for extra line capacity.


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

theGT58 said:


> I think the beast abu revo you may have seen is the revo 'toro' line. They are indeed a bit bigger and fairly chunky compared to a 'normal' baitcaster. Made for extra line capacity.


That's the one, saw it in a Fishing World reveiw


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Still in development is the Jigging Master PE2 casting reel...
preview at http://www.jigtalk.com/viewtopic.php?f=140&t=351

After years of using Accurate reels JM designed and built their own jigging reels, (out for 3 years now) if they add casting reels to their range will be interested for sure.

Cheers Dave


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

http://www.finnorfishing.com/marquesa.html

The smaller ones are like baitcasters I've heard. Good drag on them too.


----------

